# Tree stand seats



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't have your stand but just last nigh I made a seat out of nylon rope and cord. First I made a sort of rope frame out of the thicker nylon rope. Basically you make a slip knot and keep making more slip knots till you have enough length to make the fame. I was going for seat about 12" x 18" stretched out to length. From there I just tied off and started basket weaving the smaller cord thru the rope frame using screws to keep it stretched out. I used 3/8" frame rope and smaller cord for the seat. I got some of the ideas from looking at hammock DIY sites. I have a gorilla climber with a hammock style seat and it is far superior IMHO. 
I'll post some pics tonight with my seat still on the stretcher and woven. All that is left is to use some more cord to attacht it to the stand which is in the woods right now so finished pics will take longer


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

*Here are the pics and instructions*

I have the pics of my project. This hammock inspired seat is about 12" x 18"

Supplies:
1. 3/8" nylon braided rope. The 9 foot piece in my example shrank up to about 2 feet so buy according and then extra, you can always cut it down
2. Smaller diameter cord

Instructions:
Tie a slip knot in one end.
Keep creating slip knots till you have enough for the size frame you want for your seat.
Create a stretcher, I used scrap 2x4's and deck screws.
Stretch your frame rope around your screws or nails, then stretch it some more.
Next tie off they cord in one corner of the frame rope.
Wiggle it through on the opposite side and start snaking the first layer for your seat.
When you have have all done in one direction start again from one corner and come back weaving as you go.
Coming back alternate your weave for stronger seat. Tie off when you're done.

To mount to the stand, use some more cord and wrap around your stand frame and around your new seat rope frame.

Enjoy a relaxing hunt. Here are some pics.


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

I forgot the cord to tie into my stand or I'd have some finished pics in the stand in the tree.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice job Bone


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

this is not a bash but I have to ask...Is that really comfortable enough to sit in for more than a couple hours? All my stands have to have a seat with a back. On one stand I fastened one of those folding stadium seats to it. Very comfy and doesn't add more than a pound or two.


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

My climber doesn't have anything but the hammock seat, no backrest, and it's he most comfortable
Stand I own. It's really what inspired me to try my hand at making my own. I guess the other reason to have a backrest is to quiet the bark. I heard of a tip on here to tie an old LS T**** to he tree to quiet the bark. Good tip I thought


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

Tshirt is what it should say


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a gorilla climber too, I am thinking about "stealing" your idea for the seat.
Good pics and assembly description.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice idea making your own seat. 

The pads that come with my tree stands basically feel like a 2x10 board with a cover after about an hour. 

I carry a seat I picked up yrs ago that you can toss in the microwave and warm it up and will last for about 6 or 7 hours. Nice and comfy for several hours. I carry it out with me after each hunt as I change stands and certainly don't want squirrels and birds use it for a nest.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ziptied old tampoline material


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Marked 

One great big festering neon distraction


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Good idea, better then a 2x4 on the butt !!


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

I love my summit seat but I've hear good things about the net seats. Thanks for the instructions. I may do something like this with paracord the way cast nets are tied but to give it a try. Not guessing it will be as comfy as the summit seat with the backrest and all though


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I had a thought the other day. Maybe a cargo net from the trunk of your car wrapped around similar to a Hazmore silent seat. I tried snagging one from my wifes car and my brothers cars but there wasnt one.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

HawgEnvy said:


> I had a thought the other day. Maybe a cargo net from the trunk of your car wrapped around similar to a Hazmore silent seat. I tried snagging one from my wifes car and my brothers cars but there wasnt one.


Good idea but I think they are bungee-like. Check your neighbors when they go to sleep. Just kidding


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I saw this stand at Cabela's the other day and was impressed with it's flip-up seat: http://www.gorillatreestands.com/king-kong-expedition-hx Looks very comfy (although I haven't tried it) and the seat design could probably be adapted to most other brand hang-ons that have a similar vertical post configuration.


----------



## fairchaser99 (Oct 17, 2012)

That Gorilla seat is nice! I think any seat that can get your knees a little above your butt will be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a large camo rachet strap for about $20. They're 20-25' long. I cut off all but 6-8'. I use the excess for seats and the 6-8' strap to hang my stand.


----------

